# Sunnyside 15/11 bring on the reds & the squids!



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

Not sure what the weather is doin, dont care what the tides are, I will be launching at 4.00am (I promise I wont be late tony  ) its going to be an early effort for the reds then its squidarama...come on mango's lets go get them bring your sps, deep divers, pillies, squid heads & jigs and most of all dont forget a big net and a smile


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

I might be in for this one...

How do you guys go at work during the day..

I struggle to stay awake during the day as it is... :lol: :lol:


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

short black cofee and if its starts getting real tough I log on here, read the forum & look like Im working


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

decided to go chase reds off carrum this afternoon instead ...

cant do without sleep at the office


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

yeah im definietly up for another crack at 'em  will try tame a few Reds early but then gonna commit a bit more time chasing squid both for future baits and a calamari feast - Ummm no gareentee Paul that i will get there for a 4am launch but i wont be far away - struggling for a good nights sleep lately and just an extra 1/2 hour in the sack would do me wonders - expect i will see ya 'bout 4.30 on the beach or water :wink:



squizzy said:


> ...come on mango's lets go get them bring your sps, deep divers, pillies, squid heads & jigs and most of all dont forget a big net and a smile


JUST KEEP YA PANTS ON.


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm upgrading my status to a maybe now...
depends on how late or early I can get to sleep tonight :shock:


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

good to hear landyman, forecast for thur/fridays looking great. Always check up on here after the last forecast 'bout 10pm cos things can change pretty quickly (unless your lucky enough to already be in bed asleep)



landyman said:


> depends on how late or early I can get to sleep tonight :shock:


dead-set this is one of the most difficult things i experience as a kayak fisho... i have ALWAYS struggled to sleep thye night before going for a fish... and i mean seriously so, im just that bloody excited. take yesterday for instance, went to bed about 10pm set alarm for 2.55am and was still awake but trying desperatly to sleep at 12.15...i know cos i keep looking at the bloomin clock :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

mate there is no way I'd be able to even function on 4hrs sleep...

If I decide to come, I'll be in bed by 9pm the latest 8)


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

so is it still on ???


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

you betcha


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

i'll be there at around 4ish..

best I get some zzzzzz's


----------

